# 1. Meldung aus Meschendorf



## Bellyman (8. Juni 2003)

Bow....., war das ein Wetter:k 
Bin gerade wieder rein, die anderen sind noch gemütlich beisammen.
Soviel vorab: Es wurden Fische gefangen, Maddin ist neuer Dorschpapst, gestern 3 Stück über 70 (glaub ich...?).
Hornhechte bis zum Umfallen, 39 Stück geräuchert und nochmal soviel im Eisschrank. Schmeckt geräuchert sehr lecker; wenn bloß die Gräten nicht wären (sieht man aber sehr gut... :q ).
Heute waren die Dorsche beißfaul, kein Wunder bei über 30 ° und einer Wassertemperatur die ich sonst in der Badewanne habe.
Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack zur Zitatensammlung:
Leguan: "Von meinem Mann die Cousine...."

Udo Mundt, als Salmonelle einen winzigen Dorsch fing: (ganz trocken und aus heiterm Himmel) "Da hab ich aber schon kleinere Gefangen....."

Ein paar Impressionen:

Die guten Bilder kommen noch; bestimmt vom Rest der Teilnehmer:
M-S, Franky, Ace, Maddin, Knurrhahn(+Gattin), Salmonelle, Leguan, Daniel,
Andreas, Tonsil, Hummer, Bitterling, Udo Mundt, ich (hoffentlich hab ich keinen vergessen?)


----------



## Bellyman (8. Juni 2003)

Na gut, kriege die Bilder nicht in ein Postig??????


----------



## Bellyman (8. Juni 2003)

Na Toll, jetzt geht gar nichts mehr?


----------



## Bellyman (8. Juni 2003)

:m
Tut mir leid, warscheinlich die Sonne........:q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. Juni 2003)

Na Klasse !:m 
Den Bildern nach sieht es ja aus als wenn "Ihr" auf den Kanaren ward. :k 
Super, wäre gerne mal dabei gewesen aber mein Auto streikt noch immer. :c


----------



## marioschreiber (8. Juni 2003)

Willkommen Zuhause!

Schöne Bilder, bin gespannt was noch kommt.....
:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Juni 2003)

Klasse Bilder.....macht Lust auf Mehr :q 
Willkommen zurück Micha#h


----------



## Ace (9. Juni 2003)

@Micha
schöne Fotos#6

@all
es war einfach geil...wie nicht anders zu erwarten:z

Hier Meine Eindrücke:





Fachsimpelei nach der Ankunft





Maddin und Micha auf Hornhechtjagd





Ein super Steuermann#6





Franky drillt





Maddin auch

...geht gleich weiter


----------



## Ace (9. Juni 2003)

Teil 2





Schoines Ding





"Dorschpapst" Maddin mit satten 4kg anner Mefospinnrute#6 hat son büschen gedauert bis ich ihn gaffen durfte:q 





Guide Jörg mit Krummer Rute





gleich isser oben...schönes fischen bei Ententeich





Beute filetieren...wer streckt mir den da sein Hinterteil so provozierend entgegen;+ :q 

geht gleich weiter...


----------



## Ace (9. Juni 2003)

Teil 3





Die Brandungstruppe
Bitterling, Andreas Michael und Leng140





Andreas mit Butt





Gemütlicher Ausklang eines schönen Tages





Familie Knurrhahn mit Hummer





Tonsil und Bitterling auf zum Trollegrund

4.ter und letzter Teil folgt...


----------



## Ace (9. Juni 2003)

4.Teil





Kapitaler Fang von Knurri...nach einem Errinnerungsfoto wurde faires Catch & Relase gemacht





Gemütliche Runde





Na Knurri was soll mir dieses hämische Grinsen und die geschälte Gurke verraten





Legger mitbringsel aus Hitra zu später Stunde verspeisst

so dat wars:m ich komm immer wieder mit


----------



## MichaelB (9. Juni 2003)

Moin,

schöne Bilders, Ihr habt ´ne Menge Spaß gehabt #6 

Und hat Andreas jetzt mit zwei Kilo Blei 800m weit geworfen?:q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorsch1 (9. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute

Habe es nun leider doch nicht geschafft mal bei Euch vorbei zu schauen.:c 
Wäre sehr gern auf ein Bierchen gekommen.

Hat den nun unser Andreas seine 220m Marke mit 285gr Blei erreicht. 

Oder hat er sofort das Bier bereit gestellt?:q :q :m

Wer spachtelt sich denn da die legger Reker ein?


----------



## Maddin (9. Juni 2003)

Schöne Bilder, Ace#6 
Von mir folgen auch noch welche....

@MichaelB & Dorsch1
Die Dorsche standen zu weit draussen, da hätte Andreas locker 2KM weit werfen müssen..deswegen hat er es wohl gelassen :q


----------



## Andreas Michael (9. Juni 2003)

Klasse Bilders und hier nochmal schönen Dank an Fam Bartels für die Klasse Bewirtung und natürlich an unseren Organisator MS war wirklich wieder ein Klasse Treffen.

@ Dorsch1 das Bier hatte ich bereit gestellt :q  aber ist auch egal schade das Du nicht konntes oder wie auch immer ( Dorsch ging in der Brandung nicht da es zu Flach und zu warm war das Wasser) dafür durfte ich 2 Platte landen.:q :q  ach und die Reker spachtel ich da auf dem bildchen

Von mir erscheinen hier leider keine Bilders da ich im Packrausch die Digi vergessen hatte:c :c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Juni 2003)

....astreine Bilder.... man kann den Spass den Ihr hattet sehr gut erkennen :m :m


----------



## Mühle (9. Juni 2003)

Klasse Bilder. So macht das Spaß!:m 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Maddin (9. Juni 2003)

Ein paar Bilder vom Treffen gibt es nun auch auf meiner HP in der Galerie zu sehen. Viel Spaß beim Durchklicken....."Alt-Text" ist zu sehen.:m


----------



## Broesel (9. Juni 2003)

uihhh.....Jungs, das sieht ja auch nach einem Supi-Treffen aus...:z
Das Wetter hat ja auch astrein mitgespielt. Und Maddins Dorsche...das war bestimmt nen Mords-Gaudi an doch recht feinem Gerät... :m 

Sach einfach nur....Goil!!!:m


----------



## Salmonelle (9. Juni 2003)

wann baut mir einer die A 20 zwischen Lübeck und Dingensbummmenskirchen fertich:e :c :r :v knapp 2 Std für die ersten 80 Km Rückweg... na ja, bin schließlich auch wieder zu hause.
War super in Meschendorf, wäre glatt geneigt wieder bei sowatt mitzumachen. Ein paar Bilder tu ich später auch noch dabei. Jetzt muß ich ersteinmal versuchen eine bequeme Bauchlage einzunehmen. Mein verlängerter Rücken erklärt mir dauernd wie unangenehm er die Sitzposition auf dem Boot am Sonntag fand.

Schöne Bilder, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## MFGI (9. Juni 2003)

Tolle Stimmung, tolle Bilder, schöne Dorsche.:m


----------



## Franky (9. Juni 2003)

Na dann hier auch noch einmal:
morgen mehr - es sind viele schicke Bilder dabei, wofür sicher nicht nur ich dankbar für die Erinnerungen bin. :m
Ich hab meinen "Großdorsch" in Gedanken auch noch einmal gedrillt und von Jörg gaffen lassen... Im Gaffen waren wir übrigens alle richtig gut   :q....

@ Mathias:
Darf ich Dich eventuell um das Bild "Franky drillt" in Oginolgröße bitten??? Ich würds mir gerne auf Papier ziehen lassen...

PS: das war übrigens ein lütterer Leopard von ca. 50 - 55 cm! Bei dem "Großen" war die Prion ein wenig krummer - saugeiles Rückgrat!!!! :m


----------



## Salmonelle (10. Juni 2003)

So, nu will ich mal versuchen:
1. 4 Bellyboathornhechte vom Samstag mittag
2. Bellyman mit Hornhecht : Handlandung


----------



## Salmonelle (10. Juni 2003)

Ok, hier ist "2."


----------



## Salmonelle (10. Juni 2003)

3. wo gehts lang Steuermann?


----------



## Salmonelle (10. Juni 2003)

4. schönes Wetter


----------



## Klausi (10. Juni 2003)

Tolle Bilder:m :m


----------



## Salmonelle (10. Juni 2003)

5. kurz vor der nicht glücken wollenden Handlandung


----------



## Salmonelle (10. Juni 2003)

6. Ace und Maddin in einem vernünftigen Abstand zueinander

das wars von mir


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Juni 2003)

Schön schön, mal sehen ob ich auch noch heute meine Bilder durchgeackert kriege. Ein paar Kostproben bringe ich dann auch noch. :q


----------



## havkat (10. Juni 2003)

Moin Meschendorfer!

Hab jetzt alle vorhandenen Billers durch und bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß alle Beteiligten gaaanz artig waren.
Also immer brav ausgetrunken haben und deshalb auch bestes Wetter hatten. 

Wäre gerne auf´n Schluck und ´n paar Würfe vorbeigekommen, musste aber Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Juni 2003)

#6 einfach nur klasse anzusehen...... Spitze nochmal an alle Knipser :q


----------



## Tonsil (10. Juni 2003)

So, nun komme ich endlich auch zum Zug. Ich habe bisher keine Zeit dafür gefunden.

Der Jörg und der Fisch:





Hummer und Knurri:
]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Frank und der Fisch:


----------



## Tonsil (10. Juni 2003)

Und weiter geht´s:

Andreas und der Fisch:






Die Wurmtheke:






Waren denn etwa auch Karpfenangler dabei?






Detlef (Bitterling) im Einsatz:






Daniel (Leng 140) und Andreas haben Spass:


----------



## Dorsch1 (10. Juni 2003)

Einfach super Bilder.#6

Schönes Wetter hattet Ihr,super Fische am Hacken,viele Biere die geleert wurden :q und wie zu sehen ist ein heiden Spass.

So ist einfach das Boardleben Live.:m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. Juni 2003)

Hi
Ich habe meine Bilder auch so weit fertig aber einstellen schaff ich heute nicht mehr. Ich werde die morgen bei Klausizwotausi in das Fotoalbum stellen. 
Ein Bild findet ihr aber schon im Liebeforum! :q :z


----------



## Maddin (10. Juni 2003)

An alle Knipser:
Klasse Arbeit!

Das sind doch schöne Erinnerungen!


----------



## Bitterling (11. Juni 2003)

*1.Treffen Meschendorf*

Moin Leuties:m 
Ich möchte mich für die tollen Tage in Meschendorf  bei allen Boardies bedanken . Aus den vier Tagen habe ich als Neuling sehr viel  Erfahrungen mit nehmen können . Beim nächsten mal bin ich nach möglichkeit wieder mit dabei.
Einen schönen Gruß an alle Boardies#h 
Gruß Bitterling:z


----------



## ollidi (11. Juni 2003)

Da habt Ihr ja ne Riesengaudi mit Fischen gehabt. :m
Warum bin ich eigentlich immer nur zu faul die paar Kilometer zu fahren. #d


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Juni 2003)

So nun habe ich meine Bilder auch fertig.
Im AB Fotoalbum  könnt ihr sie sehen.
Wer auch noch Bilder in das Album einfügen möchte schicke sie mir. Ich mach das dann.


----------



## Salmonelle (11. Juni 2003)

Tolle Bilder, Jörg.
Ich les nur "inteam" und rutsch vor Lachen fast wieder vom Stuhl.
Die armen beiden tun mir mittlerweile richtig leid...und ich muß schon wieder lachen


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Juni 2003)

:q :q ... ging mir genauso Horst...aber ist Dir auch aufgefallen, wie oft Maddin zu sehen ist... Ist dieser ominöse Thread vielleicht auch aus Eifersucht eingestellt worden ??? :q 
Trotzdem....noch mehr tolle Bilder.... Schade, daß ich nicht dabei war....


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Juni 2003)

Na na Vossi wo denkst du denn wieder hin. #d
@alle Anwesenden: Hier ist mal noch die Karte wo ihr so rumgeangelt habt.


----------



## leierfisch (11. Juni 2003)

@ M-S


Goile Bilder


Hat Andreas nur Adelskrone genascht;+ :q :q :m


----------



## Andreas Michael (11. Juni 2003)

Klasse Bilders bin ja heilfroh das ich dieses mal nicht dran war:q :q :q  auch wenn so ein paar fotos naja hart an der grenze sind:m :m

@ Leierfisch   NEIN BITBURGER:q :q :q


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Juni 2003)

Hi Andreas!
Ich haaaaaaaabe auch noch welche! 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Dorsch1 (11. Juni 2003)

Klasse Fotos.#6

Man sieht es immer wieder.Wenn Boardis unterwegs sind gibt es immer Spass.


----------



## Maddin (11. Juni 2003)

Schluss jetzt....ich habe schon Bauchschmerzen vor Lachen!!!
Klasse Bilder Jörg 

Ich habe noch eins vom Kühlwasserkreislauf......:q :q :q


----------



## Maddin (11. Juni 2003)

@AM
Hast den leckeren Bac schon vergessen?:q


----------



## Udo Mundt (11. Juni 2003)

Schon lang nicht mehr soviele Bilder von einem Treffen gesehen.
Schönes Ding:m 
Auf ein neues#h


----------



## Andreas Michael (11. Juni 2003)

@ Maddin

Och nööööö vergessen habe ich den bac nicht:q 

@ Knurri

Bitte bitte verschone mich ich bekomm mich jetzt schon nicht mehr ein hier vor lachen:q :q 


Ausserdem muss ich jetzt zur Arbeit und muss dann die ganze Nacht dran denken was Du hier rein gestellt hast:q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Juni 2003)

Klasse Bilder und netter Bericht und hier nochmal herzlichen Glückwunsch dem Pärchen!

Beim nächsten Mal richte es ein, das ich auch kann!(Falls ihr jetzt falsche Gedanken habt: ich habe sonst keinen Probleme mit dem Können!)


----------



## Mefo (16. Juni 2003)

Man ,hat echt spaß gemacht alle Berichte und Anmerkung zu lesen und die Tollen Bilder zu bewundern.Muß ja ein Super Angeltag gewesen sein.:m


----------

